# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΖΗΤΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΟΥΝ] Διάφορα εξαρτήματα υπολογιστή!!!

## DimitrisPas13

Καλησπέρα...λόγο των οικονομικών προβλημάτων όλων των οικογενειών της χώρας....ο πατέρας μου είχε υποσχεθεί να μου πάρει έναν επιτραπέζιο υπολογιστή καθώς η αδερφή μου θα φύγει για να σπουδάσει εκτός Αθηνών και θα πρέπει να πάρει και το λαπτοπ(το οποίο χρησιμοποιώ και εγώ για να μπαίνω στο λάπτοπ)...έτσι έχει στεναχωριθεί πολύ που δεν μπορεί να μου αγοράσει έναν...έτσι για να νιώσει λίγο καλύτερα...ζητάω βοήθεια εδώ...όποιο μέλος έχει κάποια παλιά εξαρτήματα από επιτραπέζιο υπολογιστή...θα ήθελα αν μπορεί να μου τα χαρίσει...!!!

----------


## chosen

Καλημέρα Δημήτρη,

Μπορώ να σου δώσω τα εξής: ποντίκι, πληκτρολόγιο, σκληρό δίσκο και DVD-RW.
Αν βρεις και τα υπόλοιπα κομάτια στο συναρμολογώ όποτε θες.

Φιλικά, Βασίλης

----------


## DimitrisPas13

Καλησπέρα...σκληρό δίσκο,ποντίκι,πληκτρολόγιο και DVDRW...χρειάζονται ακόμα κάρτα γραφικών,μνήμη,τροφοδοτικό  ,επεξεργαστή,μητρική,μνήμη και κάρτα ήχου...!!!

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Δημήτρη λυπάμαι πολύ για την περίπτωση σου.. Αν ήσουνα Κύπρο θα σου έδινα ολόκληρο κομπιούτερ και οθόνη 17¨ δωρεάν,  δώρο δια τα Χριστούγεννα.. Λυπάμαι δια την απόσταση που μας χωρίζει, εύχομαι να σε τροφοδοτήσουν τα παιδιά με τα χρειώδη που θες.  Σου εύχομαι καλά Χριστούγεννα και καλή χρονιά και ότι θες να πραγματοποιηθεί.. :113:

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> Δημήτρη λυπάμαι πολύ για την περίπτωση σου.. Αν ήσουνα Κύπρο θα σου έδινα ολόκληρο κομπιούτερ και οθόνη 17¨ δωρεάν,  δώρο δια τα Χριστούγεννα.. Λυπάμαι δια την απόσταση που μας χωρίζει, εύχομαι να σε τροφοδοτήσουν τα παιδιά με τα χρειώδη που θες.  Σου εύχομαι καλά Χριστούγεννα και καλή χρονιά και ότι θες να πραγματοποιηθεί..


Νικόλα ευχαριστώ πολύ....!!!

----------


## excess

μακαρι να ειχα κατι εξτρα να σου δωσω.. καρτα ηχου δεν χρειαζεσαι μιας και ολες οι μητρικες πλακετες εχουν ενσωματομενη.. ευχομαι να υπαρχει καποιος που να μπορει να συ δωσει οτι σου λειπει!

----------


## pkstar

Εχω εγω μια μητρικη αλλα ειναι socket 475 αν δεν κανω λαθος και για μνημες DDR1.
αν σου κανει μπορω να σου την χαρισω

----------


## DimitrisPas13

Γιώργο ευχαριστώ για την προσφορά σου αλλά η απόσταση δεν βοηθάει...αν έχεις κάποια λύση πες την μου!!!

----------


## wizardbeats

φιλε μου μολις ειδα το θεμα σου...επειδη δεν ειμαι σπιτι μου αυτη την στιγμη...καπου εχω μια καρτα γραφικων που ειναι δυναμιτης...οταν παω θα σου στειλω...ειμαστε και γειτονακια

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> φιλε μου μολις ειδα το θεμα σου...επειδη δεν ειμαι σπιτι μου αυτη την στιγμη...καπου εχω μια καρτα γραφικων που ειναι δυναμιτης...οταν παω θα σου στειλω...ειμαστε και γειτονακια


ευχαριστώ πολύ....  :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:  !!!

----------


## Καρολίνα

Έχω την εντύπωση.. πως θα πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις με τη μητρική.. μετέπειτα το κουτί (δεν κάνουν όλα για όλες τις μητρικές).. περαιτέρω να βρείς συμβατό επεξεργαστή και μνήμες......   έτσι το ένα απο εδώ το άλλο απο εκεί, δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα βοηθήσει.

----------


## mai_tai

> Έχω την εντύπωση.. πως θα πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις με τη μητρική.. μετέπειτα το κουτί (δεν κάνουν όλα για όλες τις μητρικές).. περαιτέρω να βρείς συμβατό επεξεργαστή και μνήμες......   έτσι το ένα απο εδώ το άλλο απο εκεί, δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα βοηθήσει.


Πολυ σωστη η Καρολινα :Angel09:

----------


## Καρολίνα

mai-tai κομπιουτεράς;  :winky:

----------


## mai_tai

> mai-tai κομπιουτεράς;


οχι αλλα τα ...βασικα...τα γνωριζω...!

----------


## teo24

Καλησπερα Δημητρη.Δεν ξερω αν σ'ενδιαφερει ακομα αλλα εχθες παρατησε καποιος ενα tower εκει που δουλευω και ενας πλανοδιος γυφτος μεχρι να παω να το βαλω στην ακρη ειχε αρχισει και το ελυνε να παρει κομματια υποθετω μεχρι που τον εδιωξαν οι security.Τελοσπαντων τον μαζεψα για σενα αν σ'ενδιαφερει.Ειναι Quest,εχει 1 cd,1 dvd,1 floppy,2 ram,σκληρο και γενικα οτι πρεπει να εχει εκτος απ το ενα πλαινο καπακι.Ττα ειχε λυσει ολα τα εξαρτηματα κι εκατσα σημερα και τα βιδωσα ομως δεν ξερω να τα συνδεσω ολα αυτα τα καλωδια για να σου πω οτι δουλευει.Αν θες πες μου να το κανονισουμε αλλιως τον ξαναπαω ανακυκλωση.

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> Καλησπερα Δημητρη.Δεν ξερω αν σ'ενδιαφερει ακομα αλλα εχθες παρατησε καποιος ενα tower εκει που δουλευω και ενας πλανοδιος γυφτος μεχρι να παω να το βαλω στην ακρη ειχε αρχισει και το ελυνε να παρει κομματια υποθετω μεχρι που τον εδιωξαν οι security.Τελοσπαντων τον μαζεψα για σενα αν σ'ενδιαφερει.Ειναι Quest,εχει 1 cd,1 dvd,1 floppy,2 ram,σκληρο και γενικα οτι πρεπει να εχει εκτος απ το ενα πλαινο καπακι.Ττα ειχε λυσει ολα τα εξαρτηματα κι εκατσα σημερα και τα βιδωσα ομως δεν ξερω να τα συνδεσω ολα αυτα τα καλωδια για να σου πω οτι δουλευει.Αν θες πες μου να το κανονισουμε αλλιως τον ξαναπαω ανακυκλωση.


σου στέλνω pm

----------


## antoninio

....κανε σουμα να δουμε τι σου λειπει.....

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> ....κανε σουμα να δουμε τι σου λειπει.....


δεν χρειάζεται...τελικά το κανόνισα με τον θοδωρή...αν χρειάζεται κάτι περεταίρω ο υπολογιστής θα ενημερώσω...!!!!

----------


## Xrhstos8

Μιας και βρηκα το θεμα, ειπα να ρωτησω μηπως εχει καποιος κανενα λαπτοπ για πεταμα Η καποιο κουτι για λαπτοπ, ευχαριστω!

----------


## odysseus

Οπως πιθανον γνωριζεις, τα υλικα που μπαινουν σε καθε κουτι laptop ειναι μονον για το συγκεκριμενο (εκτος ελαχιστων hdd, cdrom κ.λ.π.)

Μαλλον εχεις στο μυαλο σου να φτιαξεις κατι ασχετο με το υλικο αυτο :-))
Για πες και σε μας ... τι παιζει?

----------


## Xrhstos8

odysseus, Εχω ηδη 2 λαπτοπς, οπου το ενα δεν λειτουργει η μητρικη του, και αλλο ενα, αυτο που υπολειτουργώ ( γιατι ειναι αρκετα παλιο )  και σκεφτηκα, αν υπαρχει καποιο κουτι, να παρω και απο τα 2 κομματια για να τα βαλε σε ενα. Το κακο με τα υπαρχον ειναι οτι αυτο που λειτουργο ειναι λιγο παλιο, και μαλλον μονο την μητρικη του θα παρω.... Οσο για αυτο που λες, αν οι rams, hard disk κλπ, ειναι τα ιδια, μπαινουν παντου, εννοω αν η μητρικη ειναι για ddr1-2-3 τοτε οτι λαπτοπ και να ειναι θα τις δεχετε!

----------


## odysseus

> o... Οσο για αυτο που λες, αν οι rams, hard disk κλπ, ειναι τα ιδια, μπαινουν παντου, εννοω αν η μητρικη ειναι για ddr1-2-3 τοτε οτι λαπτοπ και να ειναι θα τις δεχετε!


Να μου επιτρεψεις, αλλα εχω αντιθετη αποψη με αυτο ("36 χρόνια φούρναρης" γαρ :-))
Στις περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις δεν ταιριαζουν ... Ακομη και να δειχνουν οτι "ταιριαζουν" μπορει να παρουσιαστει προβλημα καποια στιγμη.

Τελος παντων... Πες μου σε pm τι laptops εχεις και ποιο είναι αυτο που "ψιλολειτουργεί" ?

----------


## Xrhstos8

οκ...

----------


## DimitrisPas13

Καλημέρα παιδιά....το πρωί συναντίθηκα με τον teo24 και μου έδωσε τον υπολογιστή....τον δοκίμασα και θα έλεγα ότι είναι καλός...απλά έχουμε ένα πρόβλημα με το κουτί του και με την κάρτα γραφικών....αν έχει κάποιο μέλος κάποιο κουτί ας με ενημερώσει...για κάρτα γραφικών είδη απευθύνθηκα σε μέλος....!!!!

----------

